# Why my tractor is better than yours...



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

1. It is in MY garage.

2. It is plugged in (blockheater, forecast is -20 f)

3. Cattle are hungry. Need feed. Rolls of hay wait outside for feeding.

I invite you all to prove me wrong. BTW we are referring to an orange Kubota.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> 1. It is in MY garage.
> 
> 2. It is plugged in (blockheater, forecast is -20 f)
> 
> ...


moose, are there other colors of Kubotas-like if you get a green and yellow kubota, does it run better and have more expensive parts?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The cows are hungry and the tractor is parked?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Given the time stamp on your post, I would assume that it's a good thing that it is parked. It is too early for calving season, not likely that the cows were out because you have good fences, and that leaves us with only a few possibilities as to why you are still up.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> Given the time stamp on your post, I would assume that it's a good thing that it is parked. It is too early for calving season, not likely that the cows were out because you have good fences, and that leaves us with only a few possibilities as to why you are still up.


that's an excellent observation Lostin......I bet he was following the animals around......moderation moose, moderation


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sno ain't done went an slipped over your way has he.......he's a bad influence moose!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Because.......it wouldn't start so you decided at 3:20 am that it would remain in the garage all winter. Warm and cozy with less hours than all of ours. 
It's now morning and you are at a Deere or IH dealer buying a newer tractor with a cab?


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

If you were around here you'd be feeding in the wee hours because that's the only time the ground is firm enough to not make a huge mess.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, there's a story here!

Father-in-law had a Kubota 3410, his pride & joy! He had promised it to his oldest grand son upon his passing. When he passed in 2006, Mother-in-law said "Kubota stays here as long as I'm alive!" When she passed, in 2012, the 'Bota finally went to grand son, our oldest son.

That's when we acquired the 5610-2

A couple photos of 'Bota, and related equipment, leaving & a couple of 5610-2 upon arrival.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Why is mine better than yours? Because it's the correct shade of orange.... 

I honestly don't give 2 craps about a color war. Everyone likes theirs for their own reasons. I like AGCO because we have had ACs since I was little. Dad grew up on Deere and IH and hated both of them.

Grandpa and great grandpa got fed up with both companies, so they went and bought a brand new 1958 Minneapolis Moline G706. The first front wheel assist tractor in Blue Earth County. When White bought them out, Dad drifted to Allis Chalmers instead of White.

It's -6 right now, the LT75 is running 1300 rpm on the hammer mill, the 200 is running balls to the wall on the Roto-Mix, and the WD is running half throttle on an auger. The 770 Oliver is on its way to another farm to get some big squares. And they all started this morning. LT and the 200 were plugged in, the WD and the 770 needed to be choked.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> 1. It is in MY garage.
> 
> 2. It is plugged in (blockheater, forecast is -20 f)
> 
> ...


MINE is better because:

1. it's in MY shelter

2. I don't need a block heater here. ,,,,low so far this winter has been ~ 40*:

and

3. the cows are still grazing green grass!

& yep, I'm talkin' about an orange "Bota, too!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

urednecku said:


> MINE is better because:
> 1. it's in MY shelter
> 2. I don't need a block heater here. ,,,,low so far this winter has been ~ 40*:
> and
> ...


I was hoping someone was gonna show me why theirs is better here. Preferably these things called cabs... All in fun.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> I was hoping someone was gonna show me why theirs is better here. Preferably these things called cabs... All in fun.


Yep, I was smilin' while typin'. No, don't have a cab. I thought about it when I got this one, but @ time I got it I was doing combination orange grove work & some land clearing. Besides the extra $$$ to start with, I figured I'd go broke replacing windows, & fixin' the AC in a few years.

but yea, many times I WISHED I had that AC!!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Why is mine better than yours? Because it's the correct shade of orange....
> I honestly don't give 2 craps about a color war. Everyone likes theirs for their own reasons. I like AGCO because we have had ACs since I was little. Dad grew up on Deere and IH and hated both of them.
> Grandpa and great grandpa got fed up with both companies, so they went and bought a brand new 1958 Minneapolis Moline G706. The first front wheel assist tractor in Blue Earth County. When White bought them out, Dad drifted to Allis Chalmers instead of White.
> It's -6 right now, the LT75 is running 1300 rpm on the hammer mill, the 200 is running balls to the wall on the Roto-Mix, and the WD is running half throttle on an auger. The 770 Oliver is on its way to another farm to get some big squares. And they all started this morning. LT and the 200 were plugged in, the WD and the 770 needed to be choked.


Stack, sounds like a few of them, like mine, had ac like mine, cold as can be today. Really ought to make these southerners jealous how cool theac was running...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Best tractor this time of year is any that start! No one likes messing with them in the freezing cold!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Well, there's a story here!
> Father-in-law had a Kubota 3410, his pride & joy! He had promised it to his oldest grand son upon his passing. When he passed in 2006, Mother-in-law said "Kubota stays here as long as I'm alive!" When she passed, in 2012, the 'Bota finally went to grand son, our oldest son.
> That's when we acquired the 5610-2
> A couple photos of 'Bota, and related equipment, leaving & a couple of 5610-2 upon arrival.


What brand loader is that?? Other than the paint job I like the looks of it...

Years ago I bought an Ezee-On model 70 for the newer 5610S... now I wish I had another one for the older 5610S... but of course, in the intervening years, the company selling the EZ-On loaders up in Oklahoma has gone out of business... (talked to the owner and heard the entire story, but that's another post...)

SO, I'd be interested in knowing what would fit a 5610S and what brands and models of used loaders I might want to look for...

Thanks! OL J R


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Luke,

It's a Farmhand model # 22, AKA Dunham-Lehr. I believe that they are now under the AGCO umbrella.

HTH, Dave


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Our IH 656 gas starts everytime, just have to have the right touch. Kind of like some women 

Not sure of your battery strength but when it's that cold a battery charger or trickle charger helps a good deal


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Our IH 656 gas starts everytime, just have to have the right touch. Kind of like some women
> Not sure of your battery strength but when it's that cold a battery charger or trickle charger helps a good deal


No issues with battery or starting. I just left block heater on over night so the fluids were warm. Got a block heater. I am gonna use it when it is cold.

Just poking fun. Best tractor is the one you are using at the time.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am trying to convince myself more than anyone... I bet a heated cab in winter sure is nice.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes Moose the cabs and heaters were sure nice this morning. We use three tractors every morning. 2 5088 IH, one on feedwagon, one on bale processer, and my 5240 case ih with loader. Keep em in an unheated pole building, all plugged into timers for the blockheaters. -26 this morning and they all fired right up. We do let em idle and warm up a little longer when its this cold. Usually go check water fountains while they're warming up. Sure nice to climb into that heated cab and take the gloves off. We used to feed with a 756 IH that had a cab but no heat and that was an improvement over the IH 460 with a farmhand that Dad used to feed with when he first started. No cab on that one but he did have a heat houser on it to block the wind.

I always say the best tractor is the one that's paid for and is reliable. Doesn't matter what color it is. Though I really like to give the JD guys crap.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

IHCman said:


> Yes Moose the cabs and heaters were sure nice this morning. We use three tractors every morning. 2 5088 IH, one on feedwagon, one on bale processer, and my 5240 case ih with loader. Keep em in an unheated pole building, all plugged into timers for the blockheaters. -26 this morning and they all fired right up. We do let em idle and warm up a little longer when its this cold. Usually go check water fountains while they're warming up. Sure nice to climb into that heated cab and take the gloves off. We used to feed with a 756 IH that had a cab but no heat and that was an improvement over the IH 460 with a farmhand that Dad used to feed with when he first started. No cab on that one but he did have a heat houser on it to block the wind.
> 
> I always say the best tractor is the one that's paid for and is reliable. Doesn't matter what color it is. Though I really like to give the JD guys crap.


That is always fun. There is a guy we will call Big TeX. Boy, you tell him a baler isn't green and he about has a heart attack.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've got a friend that bleeds green. We rib each other pretty hard about the red and green paint.

Last fall I told him I was sick of working every day so I was gonna buy a John Deere so at least I'd get a day off when it was broke down. He told me no I wouldn't as our JD dealership has such good service they'd have me back in business that very same day, He had me there cuz our local Case IH shop seems to always be a week out if you have a problem. lol


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> That is always fun. There is a guy we will call Big TeX. Boy, you tell him a baler isn't green and he about has a heart attack.


And they's a fella we'll call SnoFlake that will go of the deep end ifn ya go to mention something about green anything.......not sure what the hell he does during St Patrick's day, must drive his ass crazy.....heard tale his better half mighta throwd him in the doghouse and kept him on a ration of green eggs, seem to remember him being fond of Ford too......there's always one in the crowd, I like to call em "player haters" always hatin on number 1  hate the game boys, not the players


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Dawg ur as cold as the underside of the pillow


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Luke,
> It's a Farmhand model # 22, AKA Dunham-Lehr. I believe that they are now under the AGCO umbrella.
> HTH, Dave


Thanks... other than the "gay pride" rainbow paint job, it looks good (LOL J/K )

A FEL is another one of those things that you just don't realize you can't live without until you get one... handiest thing since sliced bread...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

My tractor's better than yours because IT'S PAID FOR! LOL

That, and it's blue...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Two things that I have learned about equipment. 
1. There it's no replacement for displacement
2. A cab with heat is the only way to go, here.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Luke,

Here's pictures of the Dunham-Lehr on my 3910 that was painted blue over the original white.

The geometry and dimensions of the 2 loaders are identical, although the white one is built a li'l heavier and has larger lift cylinders.

The buckets, forks & rock bucket are interchangeable.

One thing a li'l different about these loaders is the bucket cylinder.

It is a single cylinder in the middle, and attaches lower on the bucket than the lift arms, so it rolls back by extending and dumps by retracting.

You can get a good look at the bucket cylinder in the 2nd picture, and, yes, I'm stuck!

See: "Stuckage" in the Wall of Shame forum.
Also, the black bucket in the 1st picture just got a rebuild, and is now a 90" snow bucket, instead of a 66" material bucket. We added 1' to each end between the end plates & mounting brackets. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> A FEL is another one of those things that you just don't realize you can't live without until you get one... handiest thing since sliced bread...


You shore got that right. Wish I'd have known just how handy, we would have had one many years earlier, would have been a HUGE help for my late Dad!!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

And pallet forks.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> And pallet forks.


Been looking for some of those I can afford. I don't need 'em often enough to pay the price I keep finding 'em at.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Luke,
> Here's pictures of the Dunham-Lehr on my 3910 that was painted blue over the original white.
> The geometry and dimensions of the 2 loaders are identical, although the white one is built a li'l heavier and has larger lift cylinders.
> The buckets, forks & rock bucket are interchangeable.
> ...


Okey doke... looks good... loader looks similar to my Ezee-On 70... except the Ezee-On has two cylinders up top to tilt the bucket, and a mounting frame that the loader slides into to quickly attach or remove from the tractor (though I've never had it off since we bought it).

Looks like a better quick-tach bucket system that the Ezee-On, too... the EZ-On has a subframe on the front attached to the loader frame and cylinders with four "hooks" on the front... The bucket pins that would normally attach to the loader frame and cylinders attaches to the hooks on the quick-tach frame. Then you put some steel blocks on the top pins and secure them with lynch pins to lock the bucket into the hooks...

It works, but it's not as quick and neat as the "skid loader" type quick-taches...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> And pallet forks.


Fortunately the Ezee-On quick-tach frame also doubles as hay spears... it uses two spears spread just wide enough to double as "pallet forks".

Works great! OL J R


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

No quick-tatch on my buckets, but I use tapered end pins with linch pins to attach! Doesn't go half bad as long as I can set the bucket on a flat level surface. I have "jigs" that allow me to take the loaders off the tractors by curling the buckets, then setting them on a 55 gal drum. Takes about 10 minutes to take them off or put them on!


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Luke,
> Here's pictures of the Dunham-Lehr on my 3910 that was painted blue over the original white.
> The geometry and dimensions of the 2 loaders are identical, although the white one is built a li'l heavier and has larger lift cylinders.
> The buckets, forks & rock bucket are interchangeable.
> ...


That is a massive tree trunk. What kind was it?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Acer saccharum, AKA Sugar or Rock Maple.


----------

